# Euro 2016



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

*Come on you Engerland, you noble Englishmen! *






Once more onto the pitch dear friends, once more
to raise up these walls with our English cheer.
When the whistle blast blows in our ears
then imitate the action of the tiger
stiffen the sinews, summon up the blood
disguise fair nature with hard favoured force
Then lend the eye a skillful aspect
Set the teeth, oh gentle men in England
bend up every spirit to its full height
On, on you noble English

Those men of grosser blood, teach them how to play
you good players whose limbs were made in England
Show us here the mettle of your footwork
Let us swear that you are worth your breeding
I see you stand like greyhounds in the slips
Straining upon the start, the game's afoot
Follow your spirit upon this charge
Cry God and win for England and St George!


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Brilliant. As is this, in it's own way.....


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

Since I was living in either the US or Ireland at the time, I have never heard or seen that until now.
Excellent.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

^ Isn't it though? An admirably well balanced combination of jingoism and self effacing irony mixed with a dash of erudite literature. Sadly, a complete flop commercially. 

It gets my blood pumping. Now if only the preening overpaid dolts can prove their worth to wear the shirt then the men of grosser blood will succumb.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

Being Irish, I really don't have much interest in the England team, but this is damn funny.

https://vine.co/v/OdXHuWjWlXz


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

For my money this is the best tournament in sports. Definitely the best in soccer. 

I am leaving Friday for France. Taking my boys to 3 matches


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

vpkozel said:


> For my money this is the best tournament in sports. Definitely the best in soccer.
> 
> I am leaving Friday for France. Taking my boys to 3 matches


Have a great time vp and stay safe.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

vpkozel said:


> For my money this is the best tournament in sports. Definitely the best in soccer.
> 
> I am leaving Friday for France. Taking my boys to 3 matches


Soccer?

You need to brush up on the correct lingo.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

vpkozel said:


> For my money this is the best tournament in sports. Definitely the best in soccer.
> 
> I am leaving Friday for France. Taking my boys to 3 matches


Watch your back. Stay safe.
France has changed.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm still wondering how it is that the Russian team is held accountable for the conduct of their fans.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

SG_67 said:


> I'm still wondering how it is that the Russian team is held accountable for the conduct of their fans.


National teams are the representatives of the national football association, and, by the rules of FIFA, the national football association is, rightly, responsible for their fans' behaviour. It is up the the national FA to ensure that supporters do not break the rules on behaviour.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

^ Is this possible in reality? Suppose they do their due diligence and urge their fans to behave, yet they resort to hooliganism nonetheless. 

I realize it's not a constitutional matter, but I would think that the team or the soccer organization has little control over the conduct of their fans besides urging them to behave otherwise.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

SG_67 said:


> ^ Is this possible in reality? Suppose they do their due diligence and urge their fans to behave, yet they resort to hooliganism nonetheless.
> 
> I realize it's not a constitutional matter, but I would think that the team or the soccer organization has little control over the conduct of their fans besides urging them to behave otherwise.


It has, in that, in the UK, for example, the FA works closely with the Filth to ensure that those convicted of crimes to do with football violence are banned from attending football matches both in the UK and abroad. They can even have their passports seized whilst football competitions are in progress. The various country's FAs have similar responsibility to ensure that trouble makers are prevented from causing trouble. Making the FAs responsible ensures, supposedly, that they will do so.....


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

Huge match today for England. Wales will definitely be motivated, but I think that England's past result might be the best thing that could have happened to them as they will definitely want to prove something.

As a Spurs fan, I want to see Bale do well, but I am partial to their current players....

On a different note what national anthem does Wales play before the match?


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Welsh pride Gareth? Three lions are a pride.

ENGLAND!


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

vpkozel said:


> Huge match today for England. Wales will definitely be motivated, but I think that England's past result might be the best thing that could have happened to them as they will definitely want to prove something.
> 
> As a Spurs fan, I want to see Bale do well, but I am partial to their current players....
> 
> On a different note what national anthem does Wales play before the match?


The Welsh national anthem. This https://www.walesonline.co.uk/special-features/welsh-national-anthem-lyrics-phonetic-8579963 although I wouldn't bother .....
Interesting that Spurs had 6 players on the pitch in the first half, 5 for England and one for Wales.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

There are few things of little consequence that I truly disdain, but 'oikball' is definitely one of them.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

Northern Ireland.
Didn't they do well.
Only saw the last 20 minutes, but a cracker of a second goal.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

Not to jinx myself but so far all is great. Certainly raucous fans on both England and Slovakia's part but no issues. Looking forward to a great match!


----------



## jeffreyc (Apr 8, 2010)

England v Iceland - I despair !!
I wonder how many TV's were broken last night.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

^ Possibly the most dismal England performance I can recall. 

The players need not bother coming home as far as I am concerned. :mad2:


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Who cares? CHILE!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Shaver said:


> ^ Possibly the most dismal England performance I can recall.
> 
> The players need not bother coming home as far as I am concerned. :mad2:


As my son put it, no shape, no formation, no urgency, no movement, no preparation, no plan B, in fact, no plan A! Shameful.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Chouan said:


> As my son put it, no shape, no formation, no urgency, no movement, no preparation, no plan B, in fact, no plan A! Shameful.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

I was stunned at how awful England looked. Passes directly to blue shirts or 15 feet over people's heads. No hustle. No urgency is definitely the right term. And the only reason it wasn't 3-1 was that great free bicycle kick hit Hart with him really having little to do with it. 

Hodgson really messed this one up. Why was Wilshire playing at all? And why was Rooney in midfield? Rashford for 5 minutes? So many strange decisions. 

Back in the states now. Had an amazing time. No troubles at all.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Congratulations to Portugal.
On a different note, it was interesting that the violence and rioting in Paris yesterday and on Thursday wasn't reported by the mainstream news media; there was certainly no mention of it by the BBC. If Brits had been involved there would have been blanket coverage of "football hooligan shame" by the populist press.


----------

